# Considering a short bed Heavy 10 as my first lathe.



## Drgas (Jan 7, 2014)

An older gunsmith who lives quite nearby is selling his short bed (about 24" between centers) Heavy 10.  He used it mainly to turn dies for custom rifle reloading.
It is in very good shape outwardly. The ways are in very condition to my untrained eye. I wasn't able to power it up yet.  It has the 2 lever gearbox, a 3 phase motor, belt looks new, comes with a 6" SB chuck, taper attachment, 5C hand wheel collet closer and some collets. It does not have a QCTP but an older lantern style instead. It was in a small shop as a toolroom lathe in it's earlier days.
The gentleman is asking $1,800 for it.  I have some 3 phase in my shop but I may run it off of single phase via a VFD.
 I want it basically to make some tooling for my blacksmith hobby and to generally learn to make repair parts etc. Longer term I would like to use it for rifle barrel chambering.......maybe.   I think the headstock spindle diameter is 1 3/8"

So, is this a fair price for this lathe? Is it too little or too much for a newby? What would be the proper QCTP for this lathe?
I'm mechanically savvy but have no experience yet with machining.


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Jan 7, 2014)

I have that same lathe. But  I have 3 other lathes. Possibly I could get by with just it but I keep it setup for 5-C and use it only that way.. Probably I use it more often than the other lathes..$1800.00 is not a great price for you but would be fair price if it really does have good ways and looks good....Cant turn down a long gun barrel with it but good for chambering and threading barrels. I gave a thousand for mine maybe 10 years ago and it looks rough.


----------



## cuseguy (Jan 7, 2014)

I think $1800 is ballpark for a local or CL sale depending on condition and extras of course. 
Lathe-wise, its a fine machine for a newb. Rigid enough to do real machining but forgiving enough on mishaps with it's belt drive and 1hp or less motors. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3


----------



## richl (Jan 7, 2014)

This machine liquidator has a couple 10x24
http://www.cooktoolandmachine.com/inventory/lathes.html
This should give you a reference . Scroll down towards the bottom of. the page.

Hth
Rich


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Jan 7, 2014)

Being close to you is a plus!


----------



## Thoro (Jan 7, 2014)

richl said:


> This machine liquidator has a couple 10x24
> http://www.cooktoolandmachine.com/inventory/lathes.html
> This should give you a reference . Scroll down towards the bottom of. the page.
> 
> ...



I am local to Cook's tool and machine.  If anyone has any questions or wants me to check on anything next time I go there, let me know.  They are a bit old school.  Not even sure if the web site is up to date.


----------



## toag (Jan 7, 2014)

1800 seems steep, but i am cheap (and also have more machines that need fixing as opposed to working…)
does it have a steady and follower, lathe dogs and drive plate, drill chuck, live center, dead center?  these are all things that you'll need/want eventually and when they arent included the price should reflect that. not having a quick change isn't a deal breaker, but figure on buying one when you can, they are solo worth it.
i think you can talk him down to a number you can both live with, around 1200-1300, still seems high, but that might be the price point in your area.
:thinking:


----------



## richl (Jan 7, 2014)

Thoro said:


> I am local to Cook's tool and machine.  If anyone has any questions or wants me to check on anything next time I go there, let me know.  They are a bit old school.  Not even sure if the web site is up to date.


Based on the inventory listed and what I noticed there, they seem to be somewhat recent. It only takes a phone call to find out though)

Hath
Rich


----------



## samthedog (Jan 8, 2014)

I would rather be cheated on price than quality and condition of the machine. Having so few owners is a plus and if you can see the state of his other machines and they look well maintained and taken care of, then the extra coin is worth the peace of mind.

When I purchased my lathe I spent $3800 which was a lot at the time. I cried over the price but have been extremely happy with the machine as it has required no repairs and having had only 1 owner who meticulously looked after the machine, it was worth it. 

Paul.


----------



## Pacer (Jan 8, 2014)

Based on description/information you have given $1800 is a fair price - not gloat worthy nor getting robbed. The Heavy 10 is arguably the most desired and popular of the older SB's and usually the price reflects that, and of course the part of the country you are in. Obviously offer less - $1500 would be much better, but if not go for it anyway - They are nice lathes and support from this and other forums is plentiful and parts are still around.


----------

